

Who Won Science Fiction’s Hugo Awards, and Why It Matters - flying_whale
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/won-science-fictions-hugo-awards-matters/?mbid=social_fb

======
dllthomas
_" But in recent years, as sci-fi has expanded to include storytellers who are
women, gays and lesbians, and people of color, the Hugos have changed, too."_

I welcome the increased diversity, but surely this should read "[...] expanded
to include [ _more_ ] storytellers who are women, [...]". While there are
probably notable examples of the other categories listed, Ursula K. Le Guin
immediately springs to mind as belonging amongst those "Gods" discussed in the
previous breath - and she won a Hugo in 1969 and another in 1974.

------
tzs
The article seems to be very shoddily researched. A couple examples.

1.

    
    
       Would sci-fi focus, as it has for much of its history,
       largely on brave white male engineers with ray guns
       fighting either a) hideous aliens or b) hideous
       governments who don’t want them to mine asteroids
       in space?
    

That was the science focus in the '20s and early '30s. By the late '30s the
"ray guns vs. hideous aliens" stories were largely relegated to third tier,
low circulation magazines, and generally only appeared in mainstream science
fiction as a deliberate joke.

2\. The author identifies the SP leaders a "three white males". I'm sure it is
going to come as a surprise to Sarah Hoyt to learn that she is male. Larry
Correia is Hispanic, which is a closer call--there is much confusion over
whether or not Hispanic is an attribute that can be added to white/black, or
if it is a separate category.

~~~
tptacek
Is he Hispanic or is he Latino? I'm partly/significantly Hispanic. Hispanic
just means your family has roots in some place where Spanish was spoken,
including Spain. It's not a racial distinction.

If he's Latino, he's not a "white male". If he's Hispanic, he might be.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Reminder to all posters that Eric Raymond was nominated on a Puppy slate and
lost to "No Award."

